# October in France! Where?



## jo662 (Jul 27, 2010)

We are planning our half term trip to France in October.Last year we started of doing the Brittany beaches but headed to the Loire when some one told us the weather was good there,which it was.
What recommendations would anyone have for a weeks trip to try and find some sunshine?


----------



## autostratus (May 9, 2005)

Not near the mountains.
Not too near the sea.
Not too far south because of the length of the journey.

I would nominate the northern Dordogne (about a day and a half's travel from Calais)
We are there (here) now and have had one day part rainy in the 2 weeks we've been here.
We've had some lovely Octobers here.

Check this out daily over the next 6 weeks to get an idea of the weather.
http://www.meteovista.co.uk/Europe/France/Champs-Romain/4291654


----------



## jo662 (Jul 27, 2010)

autostratus said:


> Not near the mountains.
> Not too near the sea.
> Not too far south because of the length of the journey.
> 
> ...


That sounds good,and thank you for the link.:grin2:


----------



## rod_vw (May 10, 2005)

Expect many campsites to be closed in October but there is always the Aires.

As above, keep clear of the mountains as it will be getting cold especially at night. We were on the Aire at Neussargues-Moissac (https://goo.gl/maps/grIJY) last night and the temperature dropped to 3.5 degrees! We have had a run over Puy Mary (https://goo.gl/maps/gBscA) today and the top was in the clouds and temperature down to about 7 degrees at 11:00am this morning.
Tonight we are on the Aire at Bort-les-Orgues (https://goo.gl/maps/UnzNC) not one of the most elegant spots but there is a FON router 'in sight' so I can watch the F1 on FilmOn. Temperature here now at 5:05pm is about 20 degrees, weather sunny at times.

Other weather forecasts for France...

http://www.meteofrance.com/previsions-meteo-france/metropole

and

http://www.weatheronline.co.uk/weather/maps/forecastmaps?LANG=en


----------



## Cazzie (Feb 13, 2009)

We were swimming in the Med. In the south of France in early November last year so why not do a quick dash down there?
Camping de la Baie in Cavalaire is open until mid Nov.and by then they are not too worried about wild camping.

Cazzie


----------



## Penquin (Oct 15, 2007)

We live a little south of the Dordogne (20 minutes) and the weather here is generally good in October (but no guarantees of course), we currently have temperatures in the mid 20's and it is forecast to warm up this week......

My wife has also swum in the Med in October - it is the warmest month for the water BUT lacks the high sunshine heat of mid-August.....

Many sites WILL be closed but if you e-mail any tourist office they should be able to tell you which ones are open in any area, tourist offices can be found in many towns this is a general guide to the Lot et Garonne;

http://www.informationfrance.com/lot_et_garonne.php

This is our local tourist office;

http://www.villereal-tourisme.com/en/index.htm

they do speak English if you do not wish to try French. If you come this way, do let us know we can arrange to meet up and certainly give you some excellent recommendations for local eating e.g. Chez Edith; lunch Monday to Friday 5 courses for 11.50€ including a quarter of litre of wine per person (but not coffee....)

Dave


----------



## Stanner (Aug 17, 2006)

If it is a half-term trip with youngsters on board you could do worse than here....
http://www.puydufou.com/en/

Overnight (01:00 - 07:00) there for 6€ - daytime parking free. 
http://www.puydufou.com/en/hotels/advice-and-information?season=summer

You need at least 2 days to be sure of seeing everything at least once.


----------



## jo662 (Jul 27, 2010)

Penquin said:


> We live a little south of the Dordogne (20 minutes) and the weather here is generally good in October (but no guarantees of course), we currently have temperatures in the mid 20's and it is forecast to warm up this week......
> 
> My wife has also swum in the Med in October - it is the warmest month for the water BUT lacks the high sunshine heat of mid-August.....
> 
> ...


Thank you Dave,thats given us food for thought.:grin2:


----------



## jo662 (Jul 27, 2010)

Stanner said:


> If it is a half-term trip with youngsters on board you could do worse than here....
> http://www.puydufou.com/en/
> 
> Overnight (01:00 - 07:00) there for 6€ - daytime parking free.
> ...


Thank you Stanner,no youngsters anymore but I think I would enjoy going there.
Thanks for the link.:grin2:


----------



## Penquin (Oct 15, 2007)

Stanner said:


> If it is a half-term trip with youngsters on board you could do worse than here....
> http://www.puydufou.com/en/
> 
> Overnight (01:00 - 07:00) there for 6€ - daytime parking free.
> ...


Good suggestion IMO and you could combine that with a visit to Futuroscope at Poitiers;

You can stay there and there are services but there is a charge;

http://en.futuroscope.com/practical-information/services-and-helpful-tips/car-park

The Park itself is excellent IMO and uses 3D cinema to it's utmost extent in a manner that encompasses the 3D view as well as tilting, water sprays and vibrations to convince you that you ARE on the ride you are viewing....

Worth thinking about...... but do remember to pack your anti-sea-sickness tablets.....

Dave


----------



## jo662 (Jul 27, 2010)

Cazzie said:


> We were swimming in the Med. In the south of France in early November last year so why not do a quick dash down there?
> Camping de la Baie in Cavalaire is open until mid Nov.and by then they are not too worried about wild camping.
> 
> Cazzie


That is an option if the weather forecast is bad every where else.But we only have a week so that will govern us I suppose.


----------



## jo662 (Jul 27, 2010)

rod_vw said:


> Expect many campsites to be closed in October but there is always the Aires.
> 
> As above, keep clear of the mountains as it will be getting cold especially at night. We were on the Aire at Neussargues-Moissac (https://goo.gl/maps/grIJY) last night and the temperature dropped to 3.5 degrees! We have had a run over Puy Mary (https://goo.gl/maps/gBscA) today and the top was in the clouds and temperature down to about 7 degrees at 11:00am this morning.
> Tonight we are on the Aire at Bort-les-Orgues (https://goo.gl/maps/UnzNC) not one of the most elegant spots but there is a FON router 'in sight' so I can watch the F1 on FilmOn. Temperature here now at 5:05pm is about 20 degrees, weather sunny at times.
> ...


Thanks Rod,some nice places there.And thanks for the links.


----------



## Stanner (Aug 17, 2006)

jo662 said:


> Thank you Stanner,no youngsters anymore but I think I would enjoy going there.
> Thanks for the link.:grin2:


Ohh - must work in Education then I guess, if no sprogs in tow.

It really is worth a visit.


----------



## jo662 (Jul 27, 2010)

Stanner said:


> Ohh - must work in Education then I guess, if no sprogs in tow.
> 
> It really is worth a visit.


Yes your right mate,tied to school hols I`m afraid.:surprise:


----------



## Stanner (Aug 17, 2006)

jo662 said:


> Yes your right mate,tied to school hols I`m afraid.:surprise:


Hard Luck.0


----------



## mistycat (Jan 28, 2014)

Another one for Puydufou,
We went last year, only had the day in, but really needs two days,
Let me say the bird display is brilliant, in fact most of it is
Misty


----------



## barryd (May 9, 2008)

For a week. I think I would be jumping on a plane!  Corfu can be nice or Rhodes. 

Anywhere with a chance of sunshine is too far for a week I reckon in a motorhome. If your prepared to do it then I would toll road it all the way to the Dordogne a suggested. We have been to Brittany a few times in October and even November and loved it. Aires are all nice and quiet and you do get sunshine but generally not sunbathing weather. Cherbourg Peninsula is lovely as well around Barfleur area.


----------



## jo662 (Jul 27, 2010)

barryd said:


> For a week. I think I would be jumping on a plane!  Corfu can be nice or Rhodes.
> 
> Anywhere with a chance of sunshine is too far for a week I reckon in a motorhome. If your prepared to do it then I would toll road it all the way to the Dordogne a suggested. We have been to Brittany a few times in October and even November and loved it. Aires are all nice and quiet and you do get sunshine but generally not sunbathing weather. Cherbourg Peninsula is lovely as well around Barfleur area.


A week anywhere in the motorhome in France is better than flying.
Last October we started off in Normandy and ended up heading to 
the Loire after being told the weather was good there.We had a lovely few 
days sitting in the sun.
So may head straight to the Loire or Dordogne in hope of seeing some sun.


----------



## barryd (May 9, 2008)

jo662 said:


> A week anywhere in the motorhome in France is better than flying.
> Last October we started off in Normandy and ended up heading to
> the Loire after being told the weather was good there.We had a lovely few
> days sitting in the sun.
> So may head straight to the Loire or Dordogne in hope of seeing some sun.


Take no notice of me Joe. Im rubbish at driving long distances. That drive to Dover does my head in and after that 40 miles is enough. 

Go for it. Hey if you head to the Dordogne you never know who you might bump into in October. Mwahahahaaa!


----------



## caulkhead (Jul 25, 2007)

jo662 said:


> A week anywhere in the motorhome in France is better than flying.
> Last October we started off in Normandy and ended up heading to
> the Loire after being told the weather was good there.We had a lovely few
> days sitting in the sun.
> So may head straight to the Loire or Dordogne in hope of seeing some sun.


A week anywhere in France, in the motorhome, in the p***ing rain, is better than flying!!!:grin2:

Andy


----------



## jo662 (Jul 27, 2010)

barryd said:


> Take no notice of me Joe. Im rubbish at driving long distances. That drive to Dover does my head in and after that 40 miles is enough.
> 
> Go for it. Hey if you head to the Dordogne you never know who you might bump into in October. Mwahahahaaa!


If we run into you can you let me into the secret of being able to go away for 3months at a time when your still working? Lol >


----------



## jo662 (Jul 27, 2010)

caulkhead said:


> A week anywhere in France, in the motorhome, in the p***ing rain, is better than flying!!!:grin2:
> 
> Andy


Yes you are. So right! :grin2:


----------



## Stanner (Aug 17, 2006)

jo662 said:


> If we run into you can you let me into the secret of being able to go away for 3months at a time when your still working? Lol >


It's called mobile wifi.:wink2:


----------



## jo662 (Jul 27, 2010)

Stanner said:


> It's called mobile wifi.:wink2:


Is it really:surprise:


----------



## Stanner (Aug 17, 2006)

jo662 said:


> Is it really:surprise:


Yes - really:wink2:


----------



## HermanHymer (Dec 5, 2008)

www.currentresults.com/Weather/France (hope this is actually a link - apologies if it's not) gives you average monthly temps/ rainfall in mm and no of days and no. of sunny days for a selection centres in different zones. In theory there's not a huge difference from region to region, with the exception of the Massif Central and the mountainous zones. It might be sensible to leave the final decision making until the week before until you've seen the 7-10 day previsions (forecast). Obviously you'll find more sites open in the warmer areas. The western half of the country is more favourable and the further south the better within your 1-week range.


----------



## HermanHymer (Dec 5, 2008)

When is half term?


----------



## jo662 (Jul 27, 2010)

HermanHymer said:


> www.currentresults.com/Weather/France (hope this is actually a link - apologies if it's not) gives you average monthly temps/ rainfall in mm and no of days and no. of sunny days for a selection centres in different zones. In theory there's not a huge difference from region to region, with the exception of the Massif Central and the mountainous zones. It might be sensible to leave the final decision making until the week before until you've seen the 7-10 day previsions (forecast). Obviously you'll find more sites open in the warmer areas. The western half of the country is more favourable and the further south the better within your 1-week range.


Thank you for your reply.We were looking at the Nantes area aswell as Le Rochelle.
The link doesnt wprk for me by the way.:frown2:


----------



## jo662 (Jul 27, 2010)

HermanHymer said:


> When is half term?


The last week of October,we will hopefully be on the tunnel on the 24th.:grin2:


----------



## Stanner (Aug 17, 2006)

jo662 said:


> The last week of October,we will hopefully be on the tunnel on the 24th.:grin2:


I think you would be better off IN it.:wink2:


----------



## jo662 (Jul 27, 2010)

Stanner said:


> I think you would be better off IN it.:wink2:


Nah,I get Claustrophobic if I go IN the tunnel!>


----------



## jo662 (Jul 27, 2010)

Well we are off on the tunnel tomorrow night.We have been looking at the weather and nowhere looks very good unless we head for the Med,but as we only have a week thats just to far.So we have decided to head for the Nantes
area.
I will keep adding to this thread with the places we stay at.


----------



## Mrplodd (Mar 4, 2008)

No such thing as bad weather, just the wrong clothes!!

Just enjoy where you end up !

Andy


----------



## barryd (May 9, 2008)

Good luck Joe. It was lovely yesterday at Vias Plage near Agde on the med but a bit grey today but not cold. It's all changing though. We had two days of really strong winds but yesterday it was shorts and flip flops again and tomorrow after to tonight's beer ill be jumping in the sea which is 50 yards away. 

They tell me its at its warmest this time of year which is odd as there is no bugger swimming in it. 

I've been watching the weather everywhere as well Joe and nowhere is fantastic even down here. Sarlat in the Dordogne is set to be 23c on Tuesday which is nice but its changeable everywhere. I've also found that the forecasts in the last month have been wildly wrong and not in a good way so I would just look for somewhere nice or interesting with something or do or see and take a chance on the weather.

I know you went there last time but Brittany I think is great in October and November. Could rain but it could shine and its beautiful no matter what. This part of the med has very little going for it if its not sunny. We won't be here long I suspect. Superb aire that Mygalsal found though.


----------



## nicholsong (May 26, 2009)

It is a bit of a toss-up at this time of year.

We were in the Lot - Auvergne region last week and it was cold -grey-rain-and snow on tops going over to Cl-Ferrand. so we scuttled back to Poland.

Now here we have 13C and brilliant sunshine today and will be fine for next week. Wrong place wrong time.

Geoff


----------



## cabby (May 14, 2005)

Did you get my transfer Geoff, now don't you share it with Barry now will you. promise.

cabby


----------



## nicholsong (May 26, 2009)

cabby said:


> Did you get my transfer Geoff, now don't you share it with Barry now will you. promise.
> 
> cabby


It arrived, but immediately was drawn out - must be because I had a TalkTalk account six years ago:surprise:

So unfortunately for Barry there is nothing to share - he will have to hurry through France to get back to work.


----------



## barryd (May 9, 2008)

nicholsong said:


> It arrived, but immediately was drawn out - must be because I had a TalkTalk account six years ago:surprise:
> 
> So unfortunately for Barry there is nothing to share - *he will have to hurry through France to get back to work*.


You really know how to cheer somebody up on a Sunday Morning.


----------



## nicholsong (May 26, 2009)

barryd said:


> You really know how to cheer somebody up on a Sunday Morning.


It is the effect jealousy has on me, knowing that you have been away much longer than I this year and still are away, so you deserve to be reminded what is waiting for you - just desserts, I say>


----------



## barryd (May 9, 2008)

nicholsong said:


> It is the effect jealousy has on me, knowing that you have been away much longer than I this year and still are away, so you deserve to be reminded what is waiting for you - just desserts, I say>


Yeah a dreary cold winter in Teesdale with not much work. 

I think you should dig that boat of yours out of storage and take us all over to somewhere warm. I hear Antigua is good in December.


----------



## nicholsong (May 26, 2009)

barryd said:


> Yeah a dreary cold winter in Teesdale with not much work.
> 
> I think you should dig that boat of yours out of storage and take us all over to somewhere warm. I hear Antigua is good in December.


I assume that it is implicit in your post that you are volunteering for the maintenance period.

Meanwhile we have not sen sight nor sound of your new dinghy - did you forget to take it?


----------



## jo662 (Jul 27, 2010)

Mrplodd said:


> No such thing as bad weather, just the wrong clothes!!
> 
> Just enjoy where you end up !
> 
> Andy


Your so right Andy,we will make the most of where ever we are,


----------



## barryd (May 9, 2008)

nicholsong said:


> I assume that it is implicit in your post that you are volunteering for the maintenance period.
> 
> Meanwhile we have not sen sight nor sound of your new dinghy - did you forget to take it?


I will be volunteering Mrs D for said maintenance as I'm more of an organizer and leader rather than a skivvy manual worker.

As for the dinghy its has been used but only twice. Once in Jura and once at Lake st croix. Shame really but I have decided I want a kayak next.


----------



## jo662 (Jul 27, 2010)

barryd said:


> Good luck Joe. It was lovely yesterday at Vias Plage near Agde on the med but a bit grey today but not cold. It's all changing though. We had two days of really strong winds but yesterday it was shorts and flip flops again and tomorrow after to tonight's beer ill be jumping in the sea which is 50 yards away.
> 
> They tell me its at its warmest this time of year which is odd as there is no bugger swimming in it.
> 
> ...


Hi Barry 
Yes we were thinking about the Dordogne,but we stayed at LA MAILLERAYE SUR SEINE AIRE last night.And apart from getting stuck in the boggy grass, it was a lovely aire.Watching the massive ships go by was a great thing to see,and the blue skies and sunshine was a great bonus.
Today we have moved on to Nantes.We are in a ACSI site,and plan to cycle into the center tomorrow and spend the day exploring.
The weather today has been 17 degrees and sunshine all day,so that will be great if it lasts a few days.If not could always blatt down further south.

You sound like you`ve had a great few months,bet your not looking forward to going home?:frown2:


----------



## barryd (May 9, 2008)

nicholsong said:


> I assume that it is implicit in your post that you are volunteering for the maintenance period.
> 
> Meanwhile we have not sen sight nor sound of your new dinghy - did you forget to take it?


I will be volunteering Mrs D for said maintenance as I'm more of an organizer and leader rather than a skivvy manual worker.

As for the dinghy its has been used but only twice. Once in Jura and once at Lake st croix. Shame really but I have decided I want a kayak next.


----------



## jo662 (Jul 27, 2010)

nicholsong said:


> It is a bit of a toss-up at this time of year.
> 
> We were in the Lot - Auvergne region last week and it was cold -grey-rain-and snow on tops going over to Cl-Ferrand. so we scuttled back to Poland.
> 
> ...


It is a case of luck with the weather this time of year Geoff.At least we are in France in the motorhome,so all is good with the world what ever the weather.:grin2:


----------



## jo662 (Jul 27, 2010)

cabby said:


> Did you get my transfer Geoff, now don't you share it with Barry now will you. promise.
> 
> cabby


Oi dont forget us poorun`s Cabby!:frown2:


----------



## jo662 (Jul 27, 2010)

Just a short update.
Cycled into Nantes centre. Lovely city,now sitting in Lus'in restaurant having the menu of the day and a few cheeky beers.
The sun in shining and the sky is blue. Life is good!:grin2:
Now going to search out the mechanical Elepant. Pics to follow if I can post them.:serious:


----------



## veevee (Nov 6, 2011)

Nantes is the place that most people want to move to, good choice then


----------



## jo662 (Jul 27, 2010)

veevee said:


> Nantes is the place that most people want to move to, good choice then


Yes lovely place:grin2:
Love this region and weather seems nice all year round!:grin2:


----------



## nicholsong (May 26, 2009)

jo662 said:


> It is a case of luck with the weather this time of year Geoff.At least we are in France in the motorhome,so all is good with the world what ever the weather.:grin2:


I look forward to the time when we do not have commitments for which we have to return and can then hang around and sit out the bad bits of weather and wait for better - or have time to head further South - of course living so far into NE Europe does not help - although we can get to France in 3 days if we push it.

Enjoy it all.

Geoff


----------



## nicholsong (May 26, 2009)

barryd said:


> I will be volunteering Mrs D for said maintenance as I'm more of an organizer and leader rather than a skivvy manual worker.
> 
> As for the dinghy its has been used but only twice. Once in Jura and once at Lake st croix. Shame really but I have decided I want a kayak next.


Volunteering Michelle would probably be good for me as she would be unlikely to break more things than you and it would be a good idea for you - until she finds out:surprise:

You can certainly be the leader - in the role of being first to buy the drinks:wink2:>

Kayak eh? Rigid or inflatable? I suggest the latter as in 'breaks down' easily.>

I expect 'wildthingskev' will PM you with offers when he reads your post.

Geoff


----------



## jo662 (Jul 27, 2010)

nicholsong said:


> I look forward to the time when we do not have commitments for which we have to return and can then hang around and sit out the bad bits of weather and wait for better - or have time to head further South - of course living so far into NE Europe does not help - although we can get to France in 3 days if we push it.
> 
> Enjoy it all.
> 
> Geoff


 i look forward to the day when work doesnt get in the way,but then again we dont want to wish our lives away Geoff do we!:frown2:


----------



## nicholsong (May 26, 2009)

jo662 said:


> i look forward to the day when work doesnt get in the way,but then again we dont want to wish our lives away Geoff do we!:frown2:


The other side of the coin is that our lives are dripping away whether we wish it or not. I would prefer to be doing what I want while it is happening.

Geoff


----------



## Mrplodd (Mar 4, 2008)

I have just moved into the "OK that's our working lives dealt with, let's get on with making the most of what we have" bracket.

We are really looking forward to getting away for an extended period (albeit with a caravan) 

It's enormous fun simply planning 6-8 weeks away which is the plan for March -April next year. 

So far the plan has probably changed about 10 times! The trouble being we keep seeing/hearing about more "must see/go to" places. 

The "rough" idea is to head towards Nice on the riviera initially as we were there last year in February and the climate was very agreeable. Once we get bored then move on. The issue is where? So we are open to all sorts of suggestions from anyone and everyone who is prepared to give us their views/experiences. No real must do's or must go to's 

Over to you.

Andy


----------



## barryd (May 9, 2008)

Glad your enjoying it Joe. I don't suppose there are many of us who don't have some restrictions. I really shouldn't have spent the majority of my 40's swanning around Europe in Motorhome when all my friends are busy propping up the economy. I should be concentrating on making some money but then I'm sat looking at the Dordogne river, the shorts are back on and its warm so Nahhhhh! 

Plus Its not like I've led a clean living healthy life so if I make retirement age ill be too knackered to go to the toilet on my own probably anyway. 

Mrs D has me cycling flipping miles along the river this afternoon and there is no way I'm getting back to the van without oxygen or an ambulance so this may be my last post.

If its not Mr Plodd we have just left the med having spent 8 weeks all along the coast from Monaco to Spain so I may well do a write up at some point. My opinions range from superb to dreadful but for sure you need secondary transport so your caravan will be much better than a Motorhome.

Bye all, its been emotional


----------



## aldra (Jul 2, 2009)

You'll be fine Barry

You can drip feed leffe to restore yourself when you get back

Next best thing to plasma 

Sandra


----------



## nicholsong (May 26, 2009)

Sandra 

"Plasma" - great name for a beer:laugh:

Can just see the slogan -

"Get plastered on Plasma"

OR

"Plasma ma Plasma"

Geoff

P.S Albert's arm still improving? Hope so.


----------



## Mrplodd (Mar 4, 2008)

Barry

If you do ever get round to writing your trip up I would really appreciate a PM advising me it's done so I can be sure to read it. I am sure it will be full of useful "stuff" 

It is interesting that you say we will need transport and we will do better with our caravan. That's EXACTLY why we changed earlier on in the year. Sure we DO miss being able to use Aires but that's a compromise we decided to accept in order to have better mobility.

We don't have anything set in stone other than we are determined to enjoy ourselves to the full which, by the sounds of it, you have already done. Good on yer!

Time to start planning your next outing (after you have repaired whatever has broken on this trip that is&#55357;&#56839 

Andy


----------



## nicholsong (May 26, 2009)

Mrplodd said:


> Time to start planning your next outing (after you have repaired whatever has broken on this trip that is��)
> 
> Andy


Andy

He is still in the Dordogne. Let him get home - then he needs a bit of arse-kicking to write it up, but he did a brilliant job on his Pyrenees guide which totally enhanced our visit.

Also remember he needs to buckle down to a bit of tax-paying to support our pensions - after all he is not quite 50(if we believe him).

BTW has anyone had their invite to the PARTY?

Geoff


----------



## barryd (May 9, 2008)

Hmm. A fruitcakes / mhf 50th birthday party huh? Start planning Captain Over and get yer cheque book out. 

You have until February and I promise to get Mr Plodds guide done by then. Well it took all winter to do the last one and as you say much arse kicking. 

Andy, as you probably know the Cote D'azure is not Motorhome friendly and I did a thread about it a while back (early September) which started out a bit cynical and a bit negative but in the end we had a great time but it would have been pointless without the bike. So you should fair well but time it well as even the first two weeks in September were heaving when we first arrived and even hard work (and dangerous) On a scooter.

Early on should be ok I reckon. I think in 8 weeks we pretty much went everywhere.


----------



## Mrplodd (Mar 4, 2008)

Thanks Barry

As I am now a tugger not a chugger any trip is 100% campsite based rather than using Aires etc so probably won't experience the issues you had?

Any chance of a link to your Sept post?

Andy


----------



## Harrers (Dec 21, 2011)

Mrplodd said:


> Thanks Barry
> 
> As I am now a tugger not a chugger any trip is 100% campsite based rather than using Aires etc so probably won't experience the issues you had?
> 
> ...


This is it Andy

http://forums.motorhomefacts.com/130-france-touring/158305-cote-d-azur-honest-guide.html


----------



## jo662 (Jul 27, 2010)

Woke to rain this morning so we travelled to the coast to La Turballe to a nice ASCI site.Were on a lovely pitch over looking the sea,so will be nice to walk on the beach in the morning.:grin2:
So will see what the weather holds tomorrow before we decide where we go next.


----------



## Mrplodd (Mar 4, 2008)

Cheers Harrers !!

Andy


----------



## barryd (May 9, 2008)

Thanks Harrers as well as I'm on a mobile and can't find my own threads. 

Joe. Have you been to Piriac sur mer just up the coast? It's smashing there. Two or three aires in that area. I think we just wilded near the beach last time we were there but its a lovely spot.

We only stayed on three acsi sites Andy the rest were aires or wild spots away from the coast mainly. but the info should be useful as we pretty much visited every place of interest along the entire coast. If you like scenic drives in the car there are some belters.

Enjoy the coast Joe, fingers crossed for sunshine. If not there is nothing better that a few jars in a cosy van.


----------



## jo662 (Jul 27, 2010)

barryd said:


> Thanks Harrers as well as I'm on a mobile and can't find my own threads.
> 
> Joe. Have you been to Piriac sur mer just up the coast? It's smashing there. Two or three aires in that area. I think we just wilded near the beach last time we were there but its a lovely spot.
> 
> ...


Thanks Barry,no not been to Piriac sur mer.Looks really nice,think it will be good to take a ride on the bikes there along the coast.:grin2:


----------



## jo662 (Jul 27, 2010)

barryd said:


> Joe. Have you been to Piriac sur mer just up the coast? It's smashing there. Two or three aires in that area. I think we just wilded near the beach last time we were there but its a lovely spot.
> 
> Enjoy the coast Joe, fingers crossed for sunshine. If not there is nothing better that a few jars in a cosy van.


We went to Piriac Sur Mer,and what a lovely place to visit.


----------



## jo662 (Jul 27, 2010)

Visited Piriac Sur Mer,so here are a couple of photo`s for those who are interested.


----------



## jo662 (Jul 27, 2010)

But could`nt find the end of the rainbow unfortunatly!:frown2:


----------



## MoocherMcGee (Oct 24, 2013)

Hi Joe, Did you get sorted with the motor bike and rack with the weight situation?
John.


----------



## jo662 (Jul 27, 2010)

We have had a lovely few days in Vannes,what a lovely place.We stayed on the camping car park aire.For 9.60 Euros plus tax you get free EHU,free wifi and free water and waste emptying.:grin2:
We are now on an ACSI site in Saint Benoit Des Ondes,heading home for a tunnel crossing on sunday I`m afraid!:frown2:


----------



## jo662 (Jul 27, 2010)

Well were are home now after a lovely week.The last day we spent in Cancale.A lovely place which we will return to in the future.And we were vwery lucky with the weather as well.:laugh:
Roll on next easter for our next adventure!:grin2:


----------



## barryd (May 9, 2008)

Glad you had a good week Joe. It's smashing round Cancale way. That whole northern coast
Of Brittany is nice.

Dead as a door nail here all of a sudden. Turfed up at Rocamadour in the Lot which is one of Frances most famous villages and there is nobody here. The Dordogne was fairly lively and busy last week and I thought it would be more so here but the field we are in which is a new edition has only one other van on it and the usual aire which is packed normally two vans.

Forecast is still good and getting better for the weekend when we will be back in the Dordogne. I really should be going home though!!

What's next Joe?


----------



## jo662 (Jul 27, 2010)

barryd said:


> Glad you had a good week Joe. It's smashing round Cancale way. That whole northern coast
> Of Brittany is nice.
> 
> Dead as a door nail here all of a sudden. Turfed up at Rocamadour in the Lot which is one of Frances most famous villages and there is nobody here. The Dordogne was fairly lively and busy last week and I thought it would be more so here but the field we are in which is a new edition has only one other van on it and the usual aire which is packed normally two vans.
> ...


Hi Barry
Great your catching the last rays of sunshine,I hope it continues until you have to come home.:grin2:
We are off to the Sth of France again at Easter.We spend a week with a friend near St Maxime,so all we have to do is work out which way to go and where to visit on the way back.
Really enjoyed Piriac btw,thanks for that suggestion!:grin2:


----------



## bigtree (Feb 3, 2007)

barryd said:


> Glad you had a good week Joe. It's smashing round Cancale way. That whole northern coast
> Of Brittany is nice.
> 
> Dead as a door nail here all of a sudden. Turfed up at Rocamadour in the Lot which is one of Frances most famous villages and there is nobody here. The Dordogne was fairly lively and busy last week and I thought it would be more so here but the field we are in which is a new edition has only one other van on it and the usual aire which is packed normally two vans.
> ...


----------



## barryd (May 9, 2008)

I'm going to do a Cote D'Azure guide for motorhomers and scooterists  Joe over the winter so may be done by Easter to include all the places we found and stayed. May be useful or you may already know the area well. The highlight feature will be the Kebab shop off the Square in St Tropez which we went back to several times. 

Forecast still good but I dunno how long it can last. Back at Vitrac now on the Dordogne but may head to the coast and Ile D'Oleron next week Michelle's Grandad is buried there and its supposed to be good for cycling. 

Even there a week ahead the forecast is sunny with highs of 18c which is ideal for cycling or walking.

Been really lucky this year with the weather, especially late on.


----------



## jo662 (Jul 27, 2010)

barryd said:


> I'm going to do a Cote D'Azure guide for motorhomers and scooterists  Joe over the winter so may be done by Easter to include all the places we found and stayed. May be useful or you may already know the area well. The highlight feature will be the Kebab shop off the Square in St Tropez which we went back to several times.
> 
> Forecast still good but I dunno how long it can last. Back at Vitrac now on the Dordogne but may head to the coast and Ile D'Oleron next week Michelle's Grandad is buried there and its supposed to be good for cycling.
> 
> ...


Hi Barry,Cant wait for your guide to the Cote D'Azure.We have been there many times,but we are always short on time so will be good to see the places you have found at your leisure.And will be good to read all about the places you have visited.:grin2:
How long have you left before you have to be home?


----------



## barryd (May 9, 2008)

Should have been home two weeks ago Joe but I forgot how far England is. My brain can only cope with doing 100 miles a week and most of that going around in circles. Some say there are autopistabn toll things that can get you home in hours but I've never found one. My sat nav just takes me down muddy lanes that end in geese farms. 

I can live with that though.

I'll have to get home soon though as Teesdale will throw up the drawbridge for winter and I won't get back in.

I could live here though in the Dordogne, Lot or Lot et Garonne. I reckon d its a short winter


----------



## Penquin (Oct 15, 2007)

Barry, if you are in the Lot et Garonne - we are VERY near the Northern edge with the Dordogne....

BUT we don't have a muddy track leading to us 'cos the ;local Mairie drove up here along with 4 other "well-built" French wine lovers from the council and their car (a very old Renault) grounded in several places.....


three weeks later the whole road was resurfaced, so nice fairly smooth tarmac to us - of a standard that would not be found on many B or even sme A class roads in the UK as no-one ever wants to dig it up......

Dave


----------



## barryd (May 9, 2008)

Near Sarlat right now Dave but heading north west towards Ile D'Oleron which is a kind of Pilgrimage to honor Michelle's grandad who is buried there but you never know, if your really unlucky we might come your way instead. I would be out if I were you.


----------



## Penquin (Oct 15, 2007)

We are.....

what was the question?

Have you been to Oradour sur Glane in your travels?

Carol suggested we go there and it is well worth a visit - the site of a terrible atrocity at the end of WW2.....

If you haven't been there, then do, it is free entry but very sobering.....

Dave


----------



## jo662 (Jul 27, 2010)

Penquin said:


> We are.....
> 
> what was the question?
> 
> ...


We went there 2 years ago,like you say well worth a visit and very sobering!


----------



## jo662 (Jul 27, 2010)

barryd said:


> Near Sarlat right now Dave but heading north west towards Ile D'Oleron which is a kind of Pilgrimage to honor Michelle's grandad who is buried there but you never know, if your really unlucky we might come your way instead. I would be out if I were you.


Sarlet is a great place to visit,been there a few times on motorbike tours:laugh:,but yet to do it in the motorhome.Its one on the must do list!:grin2:


----------



## salomon (Apr 20, 2011)

barryd said:


> I could live here though in the Dordogne, Lot or Lot et Garonne. I reckon d its a short winter


It is very warm at the moment. I stepped from the train at Agen yesterday and it was 27 degrees. Will be about the same today.
It is rather concerning that you say you could live here though. If you ever take the plunge then please give us existing residents fair warning >


----------



## HermanHymer (Dec 5, 2008)

Oradour definitely worth a visit. An interesting museum and the village which remains in its original (post atrocity) state opens the mind to life in France under the occupation and its horrors, of which most of us know not a lot. It's near Limoges, as a point of reference.


----------



## barryd (May 9, 2008)

Yep being to Oradour a couple of years ago. I left feeling very angry actually. Certainly an emotional visit. Terrible.

As for moving to France well every year its discussed but I wouldn't hold your breath or move out just yet. 

Then again ive never seen Mrs D as keen as this year. I have it all planned in my head though. 

Having been everywhere in France pretty much it would be either the Dordogne or Lot et Garrone (sorry Dave). I wanted to stay all winter to see what it was like and we seriously considered staying over Christmas but there are things we need to be back in the UK for really. Should have been home in October really. Late October and November have been superb and I Can see the attraction. The prospect of another winter in Teesdale fills me with dread to be honest. Time for a change.


----------



## raynipper (Aug 4, 2008)

He he he cold n wet here Barry. You wouldn't cope with the winters. I'm off to Portugal to get some sun.
We did Sarlat in a 11m. RV. Great fun.!!

Ray.


----------



## 113016 (Jun 5, 2008)

Regarding Ouradour s G. We were very lucky when we visited. We were there early, just as it opened and it was raining, but warm.
We went in and all around, and we only did ever see one other couple:smile2:
AS we were walking out, it stopped raining and the crowds were coming in!
How lucky we were, but I do wonder how much is staged as Singer sewing machined everywhere (well almost)
Certainly an experience!:frown2:


----------



## Landyman (Apr 3, 2010)

We went to Oradour a couple of years ago as well. A very moving experience.
When we left we walked up the slope and sat on a low wall for a while. A blackbird was singing its heart out behind us and then I realised that I hadn't heard a single bird song while we were walking round the remains of the town.
Spooky or what?

Richard.


----------



## jo662 (Jul 27, 2010)

barryd said:


> Yep being to Oradour a couple of years ago. I left feeling very angry actually. Certainly an emotional visit. Terrible.
> 
> As for moving to France well every year its discussed but I wouldn't hold your breath or move out just yet.
> 
> ...


When we were there it was quiet with only us and a german family there.Mum and dad and two teenage boys.The teenage boys were so disrespect laughing and joking and pulling faces while having there pictures taken,and the parents didnt tell them to be quiet once.I cant believe they would want to visit a place like that,especially with that attitude.


----------



## jo662 (Jul 27, 2010)

Landyman said:


> We went to Oradour a couple of years ago as well. A very moving experience.
> When we left we walked up the slope and sat on a low wall for a while. A blackbird was singing its heart out behind us and then I realised that I hadn't heard a single bird song while we were walking round the remains of the town.
> Spooky or what?
> 
> Richard.


Many years ago we visited my brother in law in Celle ,Germany,he was stationed there in the army.He took us to the site where the Belsen concentration camp was.And it was the same thing,no birds singing,just complete silence very sad.


----------



## barryd (May 9, 2008)

Joe (and anyone else) did you say Nantes was worth a trip? Just near La Rochelle at the moment and I seem to remember you mentioning it. Is it with a look? What's to see etc?

Not got wifi but will check for replies later.

Still sunny here!!!


----------



## veevee (Nov 6, 2011)

Barry, there's an aire at Jard sur Mer 50m from the beach, an unremarkable seaside town without the seaside stuff. People just, sort of live there, very low key and pleasant indeed. Just to the north is Les Sables-d'Olonne with as much beach as you need and a bit to do there too.


Nantes is a city that the French love.


When considering if to move to France do speak to folk who have already done so and ask them to give you straight answers as to the good and the bad, there are quite a few folk on this forum who can help. The W and SW of France is heavily populated by ex pats of many nationalities if that works for you. 


We live in the Auvergne with a low ex pat count and went to Civray for a couple of days for a festival. People were lovely but we both kept feeling shocked at the number of Brit registered cars there were on the road and the amount of English we heard spoken.


For ourselves we'll stay in France as long as they will have us, but it doesn't suit everyone.


----------



## aldra (Jul 2, 2009)

We are at Chartres Barry

Heading home

The tunnel Wed so we will visit the cathedral tomorrow and stay another night

It is a magnificent cathedral

I love the stained glass windows

Sandra


----------



## jo662 (Jul 27, 2010)

barryd said:


> Joe (and anyone else) did you say Nantes was worth a trip? Just near La Rochelle at the moment and I seem to remember you mentioning it. Is it with a look? What's to see etc?
> 
> Not got wifi but will check for replies later.
> 
> Still sunny here!!!


Hi Barry ,yes Nantes is well worth a visit.We stayed here!
http://www.campercontact.com/en/fra...ome-parking-aire-camping-car-park-nantes.aspx

We like Le machines in the town center,well worth a look.And plenty of places to eat.
We also like Vannes,as you travel up north,which is well worth a look also.


----------



## barryd (May 9, 2008)

Thanks for the replies, still in two minds about Nantes as it looks massive and my knees are really bad right now but I've earmarked an aire 7 miles south of the city and plan to take my chances with the traffic on the scooter. 

I think Mrs D is keen to go but I suspect it will be a flying visit and then we will head up towards Brittany and The Golfe de Morbihan and then Vannes area and beyond.

It's a bit grey in La Rochelle (well Angoulins) this morning after a lovely day yesterday.

As for moving to France well there is a lot think about. I would prefer to sell our house in Teesdale first, probably but a new van and a rental property or two for income and then full time for a while until we find the right place or decide to put down roots. It's tempting right now because of the superb exchange rate but who knows what will happen down the line and it could be three years from now. I reckons I'm going to need knee surgery as well soon so its not straight forward.


----------



## MyGalSal (Dec 8, 2008)

Apologies because not on topic of thread but wanted to reply to Barry.

Understand your 'what ifs' because of knees etc and know it's a big step to go full timing and/or move country. Not to be done without a lot of thought. Knowing how you love France and relating well to a dread of another winter in Teeside - I spent enough winters on Tyneside and have the same dread - I would urge you to 'bite the bullet' and go for it. Don wanted to go full timing as soon as we retired but I hung back for three years full of 'what ifs' and thinking I needed a home base. Then five years ago, the light switched on. My van is my home base wherever I choose to park it. We started full timing then and have never looked back. In fact, we wake up every day thankful for our lifestyle. I have had various medical issues but full timing doesn't hinder that. 

This winter we have to return to UK for various reasons and we, too, are dreading it, would alter timing if we could, however, the thought that will keep us going when the rain is lashing down and the wind is howling that we will be out of there asap. Our wheels give us that option. 

Do it now when you can, when you are young enough to savour all what lies before you. Our only regret is that we didn't do it sooner. 

Sal


----------



## barryd (May 9, 2008)

Thanks Sal. Wise words from someone who's done it! Just one thing to pull you up on though, its Teesdale we live in near Barnard Castle / Richmond not Teeside, if it was Teesside I defo would have left 10 years ago! . Apologies to anyone unfortunate enough to live in "The Boro" but you know what I mean. 

Anyway at this rate I reckon we have just gone full timing by accident without sorting anything out. There is rumors in the van of Christmas in Brittany or who knows we may turn up (finally) at Raynippers to share his Turkey.


----------



## aldra (Jul 2, 2009)

You are welcome to share ours Barry
The overgrown Turkey 

The huge slab of belly pork

The huge family celebrating

The kids running wild

The wine flowing

Ok I'm putting you off now

But it's Christmas

You will feel part of a crazy family

Most of them will think you are long lost family returning
What's not to like?
Sandra and Albert


----------



## raynipper (Aug 4, 2008)

Good luck Barry. Christmas in Madrid for us and bloody freezing temps.

Ray.


----------



## aldra (Jul 2, 2009)

What's with you all

Christmas is supposed to be cold, with a log fire burning, those you care for around , Christmas trees

I'll let you into a secret

My Christmas,s were not so great In the children's homes as a child

I hadn't really a clue how you did Christmas with a family

So I found it in books, the descriptions of Christmas and copied it into a tradition for our family

And none of them will ever decorate 5 Christmas trees
Plus a couple outdoors

And as the grand kids grow older their amazement changes

But once upon a time for our kids and theirs it was magical

And still is for the little ones

For the others it's the meal and the money we give as Christmas presents

They get some of their inheritance

Does a touch of cynicism come in here?

Sandra


----------



## barryd (May 9, 2008)

aldra said:


> You are welcome to share ours Barry
> The overgrown Turkey
> 
> The huge slab of belly pork
> ...


Ah! Thanks Sandra. I think you invited us last year as well. Its always encouraging and it makes me very proud when I am invited back somewhere I have been before. 

Doesnt happen very often. 

We are still debating Christmas at the moment. I kind of agree with you though. One of the most magical Christmas's we had was in Hawkshead in the Lake District where we were snowed in in the van for days. It really was a winter wonderland despite us crashing the bike coming off the Windermere ferry. 

Anyone who can survive a Christmas and New Year on Flamborough head should get an award as well as we have done on several occasions.

We are tempted to stay in Brittany but there are not that many aires that fit the bill. I would want hook up, nice place with things to do (Walks etc), nice view and wifi. There are not too many. More CL's in the UK kitted out for that than in France.

Joe. We are at Piriac Sur Mer!! Gave Nantes a swerve in the end and headed up the coast. I had forgotten myself how lovely it is here after recommending it to you. Ended up on the Aire just outside of town at Lerat which is nearly empty and €6 but then found a little Aire / site near the sea for €9 inc hookup and services so we might move there as there is a some real bad weather on the way.


----------



## HermanHymer (Dec 5, 2008)

Barry, if you follow through your thinking, just be warned that the weather in the hinterland of France can be as cold as Teesdale, if not more so. Blerry cold in winter where my sister lives just 130km NE of La Rochelle.


----------



## 113016 (Jun 5, 2008)

I remember when I was trucking and transporting an urgent load.
I arrived from Madrid to Bordeaux in the morning and had a quick 9 hours off.
I woke up to see snow, not deep but white over. The cargo had to go to the UK and it was white over all the way to Caen for the morning ferry:surprise:
France and Spain, can be bloody cold:surprise: it depends where you are>


----------



## barryd (May 9, 2008)

Yes I am aware of that. I have listened to the likes of Penquin (Dave) etc and already the min temp in the Dordogne where we left last week is as low as 0 deg in the early hours. I get the impression though that the winters can be harsh but short. I can live with that. The fact that we were still in shorts last week and 24c and sunny near Sarlat and we have had similar there in early April is good enough for me. Add to that the fact that if you get sick in the winter its only a days drive to Spain then its still a better option than Teesdale where it can be pretty much cold and horrible for 7 months or more it does appeal. IF it were down to me though I wouldnt bother buying a house and would just full time for a while at least.


----------



## HermanHymer (Dec 5, 2008)

7 months winter??? That's to be avoided!


----------



## 113016 (Jun 5, 2008)

Barry, having spent well over a decade (nearly two) working in France and Spain, if you are happy with your health or had medical insurance which will look after you, and pension which will cover you, I would say go for it,as the folks over there seem to work to live where we live to work:surprise:
I would recommend learning the language, as I understand the paperwork can be quire daunting!


----------



## 747 (Oct 2, 2009)

barryd said:


> Yes I am aware of that. I have listened to the likes of Penquin (Dave) etc and already the min temp in the Dordogne where we left last week is as low as 0 deg in the early hours. I get the impression though that the winters can be harsh but short. I can live with that. The fact that we were still in shorts last week and 24c and sunny near Sarlat and we have had similar there in early April is good enough for me. Add to that the fact that if you get sick in the winter its only a days drive to Spain then its still a better option than Teesdale where it can be pretty much cold and horrible for 7 months or more it does appeal. IF it were down to me though I wouldnt bother buying a house and would just full time for a while at least.


Barry, it has been unusually mild over most of Britain. You might be getting the same effect where you are, so don't take it as normal.


----------



## jo662 (Jul 27, 2010)

Joe. We are at Piriac Sur Mer!! Gave Nantes a swerve in the end and headed up the coast. I had forgotten myself how lovely it is here after recommending it to you. Ended up on the Aire just outside of town at Lerat which is nearly empty and €6 but then found a little Aire / site near the sea for €9 inc hookup and services so we might move there as there is a some real bad weather on the way.[/QUOTE]

Yes its a lovely place.We are definetly going back there and spend abit longer.


----------

